# Power Pole Micro on Poling Platform?



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

View attachment 41178

On my Tavernier 17. Works great and is out of the way of everything.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I would mount it as low as possible. Sometimes another foot of pole is good if you have any deeper holes in your area.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Check out shallowwatersolutions.com, which is MS member Anytide's site. He can make a clamp on bracket for your poling platform.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Battfisher said:


> Check out shallowwatersolutions.com, which is MS member Anytide's site. He can make a clamp on bracket for your poling platform.


Not for a Micro Powerpole, just a manual stake out pole.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Not for a Micro Powerpole, just a manual stake out pole.


Check out picture 35 of 38 on the "clamp on" page. It's a micro.

http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/clamp-on


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Battfisher said:


> Check out picture 35 of 38 on the "clamp on" page. It's a micro.
> 
> http://www.shallowwatersolutions.com/clamp-on


I stand corrected! Looks good


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> View attachment 41178
> 
> On my Tavernier 17. Works great and is out of the way of everything.


Do you have trim tabs? If so, how far out does it project and by how much does it clear the tab?


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I've got a Tavernier like @Shadowcast with tabs and it does not interfere with the tabs at all


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

salt_fly said:


> Do you have trim tabs? If so, how far out does it project and by how much does it clear the tab?


Not an issue with the tabs at all.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

I will confirm that the bracket anytide makes is a great option if you don’t want to drill into your deck or don’t have a plate on your platform. The only minor complaint I have is that the bracket has a tendency to twist around the pole a little if it’s not tightened down extremely tight.


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

tjtfishon said:


> I've got a Tavernier like @Shadowcast with tabs and it does not interfere with the tabs at all
> 
> View attachment 41288


Could you post a little closer picture from the side for a better look if you have one?
Thanks


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

salt_fly said:


> Could you post a little closer picture from the side for a better look if you have one?
> Thanks


I don’t keep the boat at home but I’ll try to remember next time I take it out


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Here is the Power Pole Micro bracket on my Ankona Cayenne


----------



## salt_fly (Apr 23, 2012)

Marker10 said:


> View attachment 42360
> View attachment 42362
> Here is the Power Pole Micro bracket on my Ankona Cayenne


Thank you!


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

salt_fly said:


> Could you post a little closer picture from the side for a better look if you have one?
> Thanks


How's the draft with the H.O. I'm still wondering if I should go with the H.O or Suzuki 60 for hole shot. Hopefully you have a YouTube video?


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Mercury Four Stroke 50 HP.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Marker10 said:


> Mercury Four Stroke 50 HP.


Can you give me your input on why you went with Mercury? I'm on going with etec h.o or Suzuki 60. I don't think I would want a 50...


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Price was the biggest factor and local service dealers. Etecs are great outboards, but the additional cost of oil is not an added cost I wanted to have monthly. For me, the 50 gets the job done but if given another opportunity, I’d go with a 60 HP. I love Suzuki motors and that was my first choice, but price was a factor in my build, and Mercury was the best option for me. I still manage to squeeze 30 mph out of the 50 HP motor and it sips gas all day.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a 60 Etec and burned one gallon of oil in 60 hours on the motor. I also recently had the EMM set for Xd-100 full synthetic and while I don’t have any significant hours on this setting it seems to use about half the oil than it did on the other setting.
If the lowrance computer networked to my outboard is accurate I burned about 270 gallons of gas to that one gallon of oil.


----------

